# The rspca took my puppy without my consent whilst family was minding her help me?!?!



## shankennedyx

My 6month old puppy Coco Chanel has been taken by the RSPCA when I Left her with my mother in law whilst i had a job interview, my mother in law is who i got her off and She still has coco chanels 5 brothers and sisters but the rspca said She cant keep them and unfortunatley the day i ask her to mind coco Chanel ended up being the day the rspca woman turned up to takebsomsome of the pups!! When I went to pick coco Chanel back up after my interview my mother in law explained to me what had happened and how coco Chanel had been taken even though She told the rspca woman that coco was not her dog She was just minding her but the woman gave no concern and took coco Chanel anyway! Is there a way i can get her back????? And how ???? Shes my pride and joy i dont know what id do if i lost her for good shes my little girl! If any one knows anything about this Type of thing can you please let me know!!


----------



## MCWillow

Does she have a microchip with your ownership details on it? Why did the RSPCA have grounds to remove any animals in her care?


----------



## Tails and Trails

You didn't say why they were taken


----------



## shankennedyx

No i was actually searching up online the day before about getting her chipped as id only just heard of it and theyd been before a couple months earlier and told her that She had to get the pups homes because there was no way She would be able to keep them but She didnt want to get rid of them.. then when they came back She still had all her puppies they said they are taking some and mine was one of the ones that was took  im heartbroken coco Chanel means everything to me


----------



## shankennedyx

@TailsandTrails it was simply due to the fact the RSPCA Lady that dealt with the other pups fealt that my mother in law would not be able to handle having 5 pups .. but Coco chanel had nothing to do with it she doesnt live there she was just visiting for a couple of hours whilst I had an interview because I don't like leaving her at home on her own x


----------



## JANICE199

*Have you tried contacting the rspsa? That would be the first thing i would do. Good luck.*


----------



## Tails and Trails

Also what law did the RSPCA use? They aren't actually police
Did they have police with them?

What reason do they think your mum can't raise the pups
Quite hard work raising 5 pups

You said they only took some of pups?
How many did they leave?
If they were happy to leave some behind why wasn't your mum able to ask that your pup be one of them?


----------



## StormyThai

The RSPCA can not just turn up and take dogs, it doesn't work like that.

Unless there were serious welfare concerns then the owner HAS to sign the animals over into the RSPCA's care.

If you have proof that she is yours then I would take that to the center that has your dog and collect her, if your MIL signed her over then I'm afraid she is legally not your dog anymore.


----------



## lostbear

shankennedyx said:


> @TailsandTrails it was simply due to the fact the RSPCA Lady that dealt with the other pups fealt that my mother in law would not be able to handle having 5 pups .. but Coco chanel had nothing to do with it she doesnt live there she was just visiting for a couple of hours whilst I had an interview because* I don't like leaving her at home on her own *x


If she can't be left at home for a couple of hours while you have a job interview, what do you intend to do with her if you get the job?


----------



## MCWillow

You've only just heard of microchipping? Didn't the vet mention it when you registered her and took her for her injections?

The RSPCA can't just turn up and remove dogs willynilly.

Sorry, this doesn't add up for me.


----------



## Fenris

shankennedyx said:


> My 6month old puppy Coco Chanel has been taken by the RSPCA when I Left her with my mother in law whilst i had a job interview, my mother in law is who i got her off and She still has coco chanels 5 brothers and sisters but the rspca said She cant keep them and unfortunatley the day i ask her to mind coco Chanel ended up being the day the rspca woman turned up to takebsomsome of the pups!! When I went to pick coco Chanel back up after my interview my mother in law explained to me what had happened and how coco Chanel had been taken even though She told the rspca woman that coco was not her dog She was just minding her but the woman gave no concern and took coco Chanel anyway! Is there a way i can get her back????? And how ???? Shes my pride and joy i dont know what id do if i lost her for good shes my little girl! If any one knows anything about this Type of thing can you please let me know!!




You need to speak to the SHG on 0744 99 89 411. Until you do, sign nothing and say nothing.


----------



## lostbear

MCWillow said:


> You've only just heard of microchipping? Didn't the vet mention it when you registered her and took her for her injections?
> *
> The RSPCA can't just turn up and remove dogs willynilly.
> *
> Sorry, this doesn't add up for me.


I thought the RSPCA could only seize animals if they had a court order and were accompanied by the police.

They have no right of entry or seizure as far as I am aware - though I've heard they do try to bully people.

I can't understand why they insisted on taking a particular dog - in cases I've heard of in the past when they have had to reduce numbers of animals in a home, they allow the owner to pick the ones they want to keep - so why was your dog given away?


----------



## shankennedyx

I didn't take her to get her injections my mother in law did before I had her and If I get the job which by the way is only 2 days a week for a couple of hours a day, I will bring her to a doggy daycare I know of and the reason my dog was one of the ones that got took is because it would of meant she would of had to lose one more of hers but she thought that because coco is my dog I would be able to get her back but I have emailed the rspca around 6times and I've not had any response yet!! And please only reply if you genuinely have some helpful information or if you have a relevant question as I feel as though I am being made out to be in the wrong here which is not the case I just want my puppy back. Also thank you for the other comments i really really appreciate the help x


----------



## shankennedyx

Oh and about the police comment ,the warden was alone but when ny mother in law tried to refuse handing any over the warden told her that she will just go and get the police to remove the puppys and that intimidated my mother in law as she has never been in trouble before


----------



## Guest

I dont know how things work in the UK, but dont they have to have cause to take a dog from his/her home? What reason did they give for removing the dogs?

Forget email, I would call. Call them, or even go to the kennels and explain the situation and ask what you need to do to get your dog back.


----------



## Amelia66

Sounds like she signed the dogs over which mean unfortunately the dog is not legally yours anymore and it may prove very difficult to get her back. 

Its also very selfish of her to give them your dog to avoid one of hers being taken!


----------



## ForestWomble

Go to the RSPCA with all documentation that proves the puppy is yours.
Email is a waste of time, get yourself down their ASAP.


----------



## shankennedyx

Unfortunately I haven't got any kind of documentation that can prove she is mine


----------



## Guest

On what grounds did they remove the dogs?


----------



## Rafa

Why were the dogs taken in the first place?


The RSPCA don't usually just barge in and seize dogs for no reason. They must have had cause to believe there was a welfare issue.


You need to go to the RSPCA Shelter where your pup is and explain the situation to them.


----------



## Guest

Okay, somebody help me out here...
A few months ago an unscrupulous breeder who keeps his dogs in sheds had his arm ripped off by 2 of them, one having to be shot on scene, and this guy doesnt get his other dogs seized, but the RSPCA has time to come seize 5 six month old puppies for apparently no reason whatsoever?

Am I the only one thinking none of this adds up?

Does the RSPCA adopt dogs out? Why not just wait for the seized dogs to come up for adoption and adopt them back?


----------



## Rafa

ouesi said:


> Okay, somebody help me out here...
> A few months ago an unscrupulous breeder who keeps his dogs in sheds had his arm ripped off by 2 of them, one having to be shot on scene, and this guy doesnt get his other dogs seized, but the RSPCA has time to come seize 5 six month old puppies for apparently no reason whatsoever?
> 
> Am I the only one thinking none of this adds up?
> 
> Does the RSPCA adopt dogs out? Why not just wait for the seized dogs to come up for adoption and adopt them back?


The RSPCA will normally only seize dogs if there's a welfare issue. You would have to assume these puppies were taken for a reason.

The RSPCA does rehome dogs.

If this is all genuine, then the OP needs to go to the Shelter and explain the circumstances.

If my dog had been taken, I certainly wouldn't be bothering with emails, I would be down there raising the roof.


----------



## StormyThai

shankennedyx said:


> Unfortunately I haven't got any kind of documentation that can prove she is mine


I'm afraid to say that it sounds like your MIL signed the dog over, therfore the dog now belongs to the RSPCA.

All you can do is go down to the shelter that has her and try to plead your case with the inspector. If there were welfare issues tho I wouldn't get my hopes up too much.


----------



## shankennedyx

The only issues that have been addressed are the fact there are 5 puppies at 6months old that will require constant attention and the rspca woman seems to think that my mother in law won't be able to cope so she took 3 of them (one being mine but she didn't live there) and left her with 3. The same warden visited my mother in law a couple of months before because someone had reported that my MIL had kept 5 of her Sisters dogs puppies and the person wondered why they hadn't been rehomed so thats why the rspca ended up being involved 

The other pups are none of my concern my MIL has accepted that 5 puppies are alot of responsibility as they do grow a lot bigger 

My only problem is MY dog the warden knew there was only 5 puppies that lived there so why she took mine aswell I don't know! And I would be down there raising the roof if I fealt I could I am very anxious with speaking to "officials" or whatever you want to call them I suffer from anxiety a lot, doesn't mean to say I don't want to go down there and go absolutely crazy and demand my baby back because believe me I do!!!!!!!


----------



## Tails and Trails

shankennedyx said:


> The only issues that have been addressed are the fact there are 5 puppies at 6months old that will require constant attention and the rspca woman seems to think that my mother in law won't be able to cope so she took 3 of them (one being mine but she didn't live there) and left her with 3. The same warden visited my mother in law a couple of months before because someone had reported that my MIL had kept 5 of her Sisters dogs puppies and the person wondered why they hadn't been rehomed so thats why the rspca ended up being involved
> 
> The other pups are none of my concern my MIL has accepted that 5 puppies are alot of responsibility as they do grow a lot bigger
> 
> My only problem is MY dog the warden knew there was only 5 puppies that lived there so why she took mine aswell I don't know! And I would be down there raising the roof if I fealt I could I am very anxious with speaking to "officials" or whatever you want to call them I suffer from anxiety a lot, doesn't mean to say I don't want to go down there and go absolutely crazy and demand my baby back because believe me I do!!!!!!!


in which case, the RSPCA, whilst having valid concerns (i might even agree with them), didnt actually have a legal basis to seize the dogs.
what you appear to be describing is the RSPCA persuading your MIL of the case they were making, your MIL acceding to their point of view (they may have pushed her hard), and then agreeing to sign the puppies over to them.
Seems like your MIL agreed to which puppies she should or should not sign over to them, and included your one to be signed over?


----------



## MCWillow

shankennedyx said:


> The only issues that have been addressed are the fact there are 5 puppies at 6months old that will require constant attention and the rspca woman seems to think that my mother in law won't be able to cope so she took 3 of them (one being mine but she didn't live there) and left her with 3. The same warden visited my mother in law a couple of months before because* someone had reported that my MIL had kept 5 of her Sisters dogs puppies and the person wondered why they hadn't been rehomed so thats why the rspca ended up being involved*


Someone rang the RSPCA to report a neighbour had 5 puppies, and they came out to investigate with no other information? The RSPCA must be really bored with nothing better to do in your area, if they come out just because someone reported a neighbour having 5 puppies. Most areas they couldn't give a flying fig, if you report dogs chained up in yards, stray cats that have been abandoned - they normally say 'if its being fed its fine - not our problem'.

And people wonder why the RSPCA have such a bad reputation - seems to be all or nothing with them...



> The other pups are none of my concern my MIL has accepted that 5 puppies are alot of responsibility as they do grow a lot bigger
> 
> My only problem is MY dog the warden knew there was only 5 puppies that lived there so why she took mine aswell I don't know! And I would be down there raising the roof if I fealt I could I am very anxious with speaking to "officials" or whatever you want to call them I suffer from anxiety a lot, doesn't mean to say I don't want to go down there and go absolutely crazy and demand my baby back because believe me I do!!!!!!!


Seems to me the problem is with your MIL. She agreed which pups could be taken, she signed them over, even knowing one was yours and not hers.

If you can't bring yourself to speak to them face to face, do you think you can ring them? You are much harder to ignore on the end of the phone, than just an email which they can delete and say they never received. Or do you have a friend that can ring them on your behalf - she can even say she is you, they wont know, but if she can sand up to them verbally, it gives you more of a chance of getting CC back.


----------



## auspiciousmind

I find it quite hard to believe that this would happen... I live in a row of tiny (often likened to rabbit hutches by some people!) 2 bed terraced houses... My next door neighbours have 3 Staffordshire bull terriers a huge bull mastiff, God knows how many reptiles and HAD 4 cats yes all those animals and 3 people. The garden is disgusting. In the summer I can't even use my garden.. The dogs bark for hours on end... 4 of my neighbours have complained to the local council and I know for a fact 2 of the neighbours informed the RSPCA who came out and checked and gave advice which to this day hasn't been followed through with... Luckily all Of the cats have taken up residence in other neighbours houses (as opposed to being locked out doors everyday) yet they haven't taken the animals. So why would this happen to your mother in law without some serious welfare concern?

If it was me I would be screaming to high heavens to get my puppy back in their offices or on the phone. I also suffer with anxiety and depression that vary in severity day to day. I'm dosed up on medication just to leave the house some days.. If your anxiety is really bad you should seek some help with it. And I would never ever ever forgive my MIL if she signed one of my animals over to save one of her own!


----------



## shankennedyx

They didn't tell us exactly what was said in the complaint.. what they said to my MIL was along the lines of they had some reports that there was quite a few pups that were being kept in a two bed house so the rspca thought they'd come and check out the situation..

And I still feel like a couple of comments are making out as though I'm not being truthful or that I have done something wrong? What reason would I have to lie about This? I'm only asking for advise


----------



## Tails and Trails

shankennedyx said:


> They didn't tell us exactly what was said in the complaint.. what they said to my MIL was along the lines of they had some reports that there was quite a few pups that were being kept in a two bed house so the rspca thought they'd come and check out the situation..


that is the complaint then.
basically just down to your MIL deciding to sign away your dog to the RSPCA any then - seems so, anyway


----------



## lostbear

shankennedyx said:


> Oh and about the police comment ,the warden was alone but when ny mother in law tried to refuse handing any over the warden told her that she will just go and get the police to remove the puppys and that* intimidated my mother in law *as she has never been in trouble before


I have heard complaints of them being intimidating.




Amelia66 said:


> ]Sounds like she signed the dogs over which mean unfortunately the dog is not legally yours anymore [/B]and it may prove very difficult to get her back.
> 
> Its also very selfish of her to give them your dog to avoid one of hers being taken!


Does anyone have the legal right to sign over an animal that doesn't belong to them? I think that in the original post, the OP said that her MIL told the RSPCA that this particular pup wasn't hers, but they took her anyway.

OP- I'm sorry if we sound doubting, but there are a few inconsistencies in what you are telling us, and we get a lot of trolls on here which makes us sceptical of people.

I appreciate that you suffer anxiety - but you could still go down and explain the situation - you may get your dog back (though you might have to pay). Or Could your husband not go? He could explain the situation - it was his mother that caused the problem in the first place. Or you could go to the citizen's advice bureau and ask for their help.

Whatever you do, you will have to do it quickly - the RSPCA will rehome or destroy these dogs in quite a short time. ANd if they are a breed that is unlikely to get a home, they may not keep them long. Sorry - awful news for you, I know, but if you want her back you MUST take action now. We can give advice, but none of us can do it for you. Only you can take the appropriate action.


----------



## tinamary

Im sorry but if your puppy was 6 months you should have a vet trail. Have you not wormed or had any injections over this period. If your mother in law had the dogs injected before you took it then you would have had to have took them for a second injection at 12 to 14 weeks.
If you have bought the wormer over the internet then their will be a record of that. 
You must have photos that show you out walking your dog on your phone. 
I wonder if this is the best outcome for these dogs with the information on here.
At least at 6 months they have a chance to find a decent home who will put their needs first.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Could someone help you to write a very strongly worded letter to them stating that on such a date they removed x number of dogs from Mrs xxx property including one that actually belonged to you and is a much loved member of your family. As the pup belonged to you MIL had no right to sign it over to them so you require the safe return of your property. As they have ignored your emails state you are putting this in writing and sending it recorded delivery (make sure you do it before 12 tomorrow so that they get it on Wednesday) and expect your dog to be returned to you at your home address forthwith (give your address and phone number) otherwise you will contact your MP and local media. State that under no circumstances should the pup (give a description of the one that belongs to you) be rehomed.


----------



## LizP

I've actually just registered here to post some of our animals for adoption and saw this thread. I volunteer for the RSPCA Danaher home in Essex and wanted to dispel the myth that all RSPCA centres just want to shove animals through the door quickly and that they are quick to put animals to sleep. For us, that is simply not true. We have some animals who have been with us for a long time, usually due to behavioural problems, and the staff works tirelessly to help them improve their chances of finding a home. Some animals are, sadly, pts. Some animals are too sick, some too damaged. For every single one, though, we try our absolute best, and any pts decision is taken only with much thought and sadness.

I too heard so many bad stories about the RSPCA, and yes they like everyone do make mistakes, but I've learned so much and seen how everyone involved, including the inspectors, have the animals' interests at heart and they are their number 1 priority. 

To the OP, if your MIL has signed your dog over, please go to the centre where your dog is being held and talk to them calmly. As Tinamary says, get an 'audit trail' of your expenses, photos etc. to prove your ownership, and offer to be open to a homecheck if that would make everyone feel better. Show willing to do what you need to do, but at all costs avoid storming in furious as that only gets everyone's backs up. Remember that the staff at the home won't be the ones who took your pup, but the ones who dedicate their days to looking after animals who are usually not as loved and well cared for as yours.


----------

